# Sd Tv, Dvr 921



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi,
This may have been asked, though searching the forum I cannot find a definitive answer.

My setup is: Standard RCA 36in TV with COMPONENT, composite and S-Video Inputs.

I have a Pioneer Surround Sound Receiver VSX-D812
(also has Component inputs/outputs for video in additon to it's opitical/coax sound options)

My DVD player (XBOX) uses component throught the Pioneer, and out to the TV via Component.

The Pioneer also has an additional Component Input that would allow me to add another device.

I currently have a PVR 508 using S-Video.

To upgrade I just ordered a 921 from Dish. I am aware that it is an HD receiver...though I have an SD tv.

So, questions are: Will I be able to use the Component output on the 921 on my standard tv that has component input? Will the signal be automatically downgraded to SD? (it doesn't matter if the Pioneer is in the equation or not...
I'm just talking component out 921- to- component in SD tv.)

Thanks--your thoughts are much appreciated,
Dom


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it should work. You have the option with the 921 to set the component output to 480i or 480p (same as a DVD player). So with one of those outputs selected, it should work. I have the 921 hooked up to a second TV via the coax (channel 3) output, and I am able to watch everything thru that - even HD channels.


----------



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks...much appreciated. I'm looking forward to this upgrade.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Huh?
Unless I missed something, The component out of the 921 does NOT do 480i.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Right, the TV will need to support 480p. If it has component inputs but doesn't support progressive scan, you may find that you are unable to get a picture via the 921 from such an input. Instead, you will have to run the 921 in "SD Mode" and use the S-Video connection.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You cannot get 480i from the 921's component output.


----------



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Isn't this where you can select 480i?

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/921/921_display_setup_screen.jpg

I called dish tech, and they said that I could use component inputs, but I would have to set it up at 480i?

Here is my TV:

http://www.rca.com/product/viewdetail/0,2588,PI700258,00.html?

I'm still curious. I'm getting different answers?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder if some are not confusing terms -

The 921 has several outputs:

For SD ( 480I )
1) Coax 
2) S-Video - need audio cables also
3) Audio/Video - One cable each for Left sound Right Sound and video - Some might call this component.

all channels HD and SD can be sent through the above to a SD TV

For HD ( 480P, 720P, 1080I )
1) DVI
2) YPbPr - three cables ( Yellow Blue and Red ) also needs seperate audio - This is refered to as component ( not active if DVI is connected )

all channels HD and SD can be sent through these to a HD TV


----------



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

...I just finished a half-hour conversation with a Dish Network advanced tech support rep.

I explained my situation, my tv/type, etc. (I do understand the difference between component and composite.) * My tv has a Y Pr Pb input.*

He stated the DVR 921 comes with the HD outputs (DVI/component) set to 480p out of the box.

He stated I can attach and S-Video cable, go to sd mode and go into setup, and change the HD setting to 480i. (the link in my previous post shows that setup page and there indeed is an option for 480i). He said the receiver also has a "safe mode" where it can put out 480p/480i simultaneously.

He stated then I could switch modes back to HD and use the component output to pipe out 480i. ("It's in the menu options, and there is no reason the HD outputs can't be downgraded to 480i--they are perfectly capable of it").

Don't get me wrong, if for some reason I have to stick with S-video, I'm perfectly fine with that.

This is now two dish network support reps that have said that I can use component. I hope it is so.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2005)

OK I understand your question a little better.

I use compenent for HD.
Just tried setting to 480I using the component output.
When 480I is selected while using the components they become disabled and the output of the 921 switches to the SD output (currently my S-Video).

So as Mark said above - no you cannot get 480I through the component connections. At least it seems I can't. I haven't tried safe mode but I just read in another thread that there may be heat issues running for long periods in safe mode.


----------



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Well...you tried it!

I'll take that and what Mark said earlier as the way it is.

As I said before, I have no problem using S-Video. I appreciate everyone's input and information.

Dom


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like another case of "advanced" CSR knowing less than nothing, but not even knowing that.

As Mark L said, bottom output on the component is 480p.


----------

